# Can I play everygame on pc using Enter E-GPV10 Gamepad



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 5, 2013)

Am I will be able to play all game using Enter E-GPV10 Gamepad with XBox Controller emulator or without using it. Or any better gamepad in this price range.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

I could play almost all Arcade and Racing games with E-GPV and E-GPV10.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

What about FPS and Action nd Adventure? Like Battlefield, Assassisns Creed as like these type of games most


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

For games like BF4 / AC4 you better use the good old mouse + KB combo.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont think one would be comfortable playing Action, FPS and adventure games. You wont find that many keys in the GamPad.


----------

